

Fingers Detect Typo Even When Conscious Brain Doesn't - J3L2404
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/10/101028141759.htm

======
Jabbles
The human brain is fascinating. But I think the article could be slightly
misleading; the fingers do not do any of the "processing" of information. It's
a part of the brain below consciousness that detects the problem, probably as
it tries to map the messages received from the fingers to the ones it expects
to receive from a given word as the fingers touch the keys.

Not that I'm a neurologist...

